# Dnp



## ErikGearhead (Apr 16, 2013)

So, I've personally been pretty interested in trying DNP.

From the looks of it, if you are confident in the accuracy of the capsules dosage, it's pretty easy to stay within a safe dosage and reap massive rewards from the compound.

I'm looking into capping my own(crystal dnp) in the near future, so quality control would definitely be there.

Anyone have anything to suggest, or any comments? I've done quite a bit of reading and it looks like only the idiots die from it


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 16, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> So, I've personally been pretty interested in trying DNP.
> 
> From the looks of it, if you are confident in the accuracy of the capsules dosage, it's pretty easy to stay within a safe dosage and reap massive rewards from the compound.
> 
> ...



make sure you have your carb timing and intake on point. (this will help you reap full rewards)


----------



## Swfl (Apr 16, 2013)

What is dnp?


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 16, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> make sure you have your carb timing and intake on point. (this will help you reap full rewards)


Could you shed some light on this for me? I'm unfamiliar with the carb timing aspect of DNP use. I'm also doing Intermittent fasting; 18hr fast, 6 hr feed.
Traditional BB diets just make me fat, and I have no idea why.  Fasting is about the only thing that has ever worked for me, regardless of macros



Swfl said:


> What is dnp?


Dinitrophenol.
It's a pesticide, and also reduces the cells' ability to produce ATP.  Simply put....it increases your metabolism by 30-50%.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2013)

it's not a pesticide..it was just used as one. I have some dnp from dinitro im going to be running while on a cruise phase. DNP - All the Info is Here! - Page 33 - Professional Muscle


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 16, 2013)

It was also a chemical used in blasting caps for dynamite. It was used in the 20's for weight loss till women starting dropping like flies. It was due to dehydration . If used properly and you drink plenty of water you can achieve great results. It's like any drug, dangerous if used improperly . Dinitro's is amazing and he incorporates a antioxidant complex in his caps. He also provides a very indepth protocol as well. The only dnp i dont feel like total shit on. Good luck bro

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 16, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Could you shed some light on this for me? I'm unfamiliar with the carb timing aspect of DNP use. I'm also doing Intermittent fasting; 18hr fast, 6 hr feed.
> Traditional BB diets just make me fat, and I have no idea why.  Fasting is about the only thing that has ever worked for me, regardless of macros
> 
> 
> ...



ok so in the most basic terms, in thermogenic effects of the dnp is "fueled" by carbohydrates.
I would strongly advise against any sort of fasting while on dnp.
I think that an intake of calories (especially carbs) and non cafeinated fluids should be as steady as possible.
I even went as far as to wake up consistantly throughout the night to rehydrate and refeed.
the more research and info you accumulate on this stuff the more you will get out of it. (just like anything i guess lol)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 16, 2013)

I have done it twice. It's not as bad as many people say it is. I had no problems drinking enough water. I was constantly thirsty. I did feel kinda shitty for the first couple of days.  It did have a strange effect on my skin. I was really oily. And the oil almost had a color/odor to it.  My wife said I smelt funny. 
I did lose some weight. But I can almost lose the same amount with clen and t3(with a little more time) while being more comfortable.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 16, 2013)

fuck that shit...too much and you die...that is fact.....same can be said for any drug however DNP is not something you can reverse if you're OD'ing on it.....sorry I don't like to bank on being 100% right. I'd rather eat less if I want to drop weight.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 16, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> fuck that shit...too much and you die...that is fact.....same can be said for any drug however DNP is not something you can reverse if you're OD'ing on it.....sorry I don't like to bank on being 100% right. I'd rather eat less if I want to drop weight.



^^ this x 2


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 17, 2013)

sounds like extreme measures for weight loss  to each his own though


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 17, 2013)

I've lost a friend from it, so yeah, by the overwhelming numbers it affects, it's certainly extreme and there's several other ways to cut weight! diet and cardio is the only way-- unless you're just straight lazy......


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2013)

I mean seriously if you're on AAS you can preserve muscle on pretty radical low calorie diets....get in decent clean protein, cut sugar completely, and only eat veggies for carbs. Your calories will be super and you have no option but to drop weight. Sure you might be tired and miserable eating like that but isn't that BB'ers go through to get ready for a show? They eat like birds and become miserable fucks in the name of being shredded and dry for the big day? I'm no expert but I'd try major dietary changes and upping my cardio. If that doesn't work it wasn't meant to be. DNP is nothing to play with ever. Even if your source is legit and you know how much you're taking what you don't know is your own tolerance to it. Like I said before you only fail at DNP once...


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 17, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I've lost a friend from it, so yeah, by the overwhelming numbers it affects, it's certainly extreme and there's several other ways to cut weight! *diet and cardio is the only way-- unless you're just straight lazy......*




I agree 100%, even more so when using AAS.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> fuck that shit...too much and you die...that is fact.....same can be said for any drug however DNP is not something you can reverse if you're OD'ing on it.....sorry I don't like to bank on being 100% right. I'd rather eat less if I want to drop weight.



Bullshit.

You die from dehyration or by mixing rec. drugs with it.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is what will keep you safe:

-Use glycerol, 3tbsp. daily.  Make sure you take one of the doses before bed.
-Drink at least 2 gallons of water daily.
-3g of vitamin C daily.  DNP causes more free radicals in the body.
-200-250mg EVERY 36 HOURS.  NO MORE.
-Eat a diet with 55% carbs, and 45% protein.  Keto diets don't work nearly as well.  Keep calories at maintenance.
-Want to speed up the results?  Do 45 mins of treadmill on a 3.8 speed at an incline of 4.0.
-Don't eat carbs with the very last meal of the day.
-You can lift, but you're not going to grow.
-One week on and then take a week off, repeat for as long as you like (within reason).

You can get away with using simple carbs.  Low fat pop tarts, bagels and fat free fig newtons will kick up the heat and keep the buning going.

It's an intersting compound for sure, and NOTHING will strip the fat off like it, NOTHING.

You can expect to drop anywhere from 3-5lbs a week, and I would say with a 99.9% certainty it's all fat.

Post up more questions if you have them.  It's a tool and if used correctly, it can be beneficial.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> You die from dehyration or by mixing rec. drugs with it.



I could be wrong but I think people die because it raises your core temp too high, and there is nothing you can do to stop that effect. No antidote for it....so if you take too much you're basically going to cook. That doesn't change whether you drink a pint or a gallon of water. Doesn't matter if you pop some ectacy or don't....I am not saying lack of water or addition of other drugs cannot alter its effects, however what kills you on DNP is OD'ing and cooking yourself not dehydration.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

No disrespect to any of the nay-sayers but if you add DNP to a clean diet, and cardio why is that lazy?

If you keep the doses low and know what you're doing how is it bad?  Show me one study that proves anything about it and I'll show you another that contradicts it.  Keeping the dose within the proper range is the key.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 17, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> You die from dehyration or by mixing rec. drugs with it.



My friend died during prep for a contest when he didn't even need that shit!! That's dead on XYZ! In a lot of cases, people don't listen to their body and it straight out will kill you from (just dehydration)-- alone .. But like everybody says.. "everybody is different" but for me, I'll stay away from that shit forever!!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I could be wrong but I think people die because it raises your core temp too high, and there is nothing you can do to stop that effect. No antidote for it....so if you take too much you're basically going to cook. That doesn't change whether you drink a pint or a gallon of water. Doesn't matter if you pop some ectacy or don't....I am not saying lack of water or addition of other drugs cannot alter its effects, however what kills you on DNP is OD'ing and cooking yourself not dehydration.



No disrespect, but you are wrong.  It does not "cook you"

You fail to mention the use of glycerol, which in fact is a hydration aid.  It keeps water inside of the muscles, thus making it very difficult to dehydrate.

Knowledge is key, if you play with fire, yes you can get burned.  If you educate yourself use the proper doses and know wht you're doing, it's not a problem.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> My friend died during prep for a contest when he didn't even need that shit!! That's dead on XYZ! In a lot of cases, people don't listen to their body and it straight out will kill you from (just dehydration)-- alone .. But like everybody says.. "everybody is different" but for me, I'll stay away from that shit forever!!!!!



He was most likely using it with diueritcs and running too high of a dose.  He obvioulsy didn't know what he was doing because you drop that at least 12-14 days before a contest.

I respect the fact that you don't want to use it, but others who claim it "does this and does that" just from silly bro science don't know sh*t and are just repeating what has been stated a thousand times.

I am sorry you lost your friend, this post isn't ment to come across as if he was stupid and deserved what he got.  It was an obvious oversight.

What type of dose was he using?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

A good way to use the glycerol is to mix it in a 1 liter water bottle with 1/2 cup sugar and some kool-aid.  drink it throughout the day and the sweating will not be bad at all.

You'll get warm when you eat some carbs.

You will also need some ECA to keep the energy levels up.  DNP will cause fatigue BIG TIME.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure u can use it with little sides and be safe but for me i say fuckkkkkkk thattttttt shittttttttt lol. It's deff not for me. Something ill never use


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I'm sure u can use it with little sides and be safe but for me i say fuckkkkkkk thattttttt shittttttttt lol. It's deff not for me. Something ill never use



The best use for it is after a bulk, or a cutter.  Once the cutter is done and you have a week off of "dieting" you'll want to get the edge back, 1 week of DNP will put you right on point while eating poptarts, fig newtons, bagels and bread.

3-4.5lbs of fatloss in a week is not uncommon on low doses.

Obviously, I am pro DNP.


----------



## pieguy (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks XYZ for educating the ignorant. Shit is AMAZING. By far the best fat burner in existence for pure fat loss at an alarming rate. Low and slow wins out imo. The caps im currently using are 250mg or crystal which is 185mg actual dnp and I do 185 one day, 370 the other day and holy hell, it's working ridiculously well. Still have productive workouts and with a good diet + cardio, I'm losing nearly a lb a day. I don't agree with people going crazy with the stuff and barely being able to function, but keeping the dose manageable has been incredible.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2013)

To each their own....I'm not super knowledgeable on DNP because I've never felt it was worth the risks. I don't believe dehydration is the reason it kills you otherwise it would be very safe considering drinking water isn't some special trick. Any yahoo can pop pills and chug water. Clearly its not that simple. I do believe it raises core temps and that is why you die regardless of water intake.

I'm sure the stuff works great when used properly however I don't think its safe or worth the risks. I'd rather eat less food for a month than risk my life to get the same results in a week. You can't compare the dangers of DNP to anything except maybe insulin use. If you accidently shoot an extra 100mg of test or any other AAS you run little risk for anything to go seriously wrong. The same can't be said for DNP....and my insulin reference isn't even that accurate because you can totally keep close watch on blood sugar levels by testing it. Can't really determine your DNP levels or how much more you can tolerate.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

Very interesting!!! Never heard of it till now...Gonna do some research on that for sure...


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> To each their own....I'm not super knowledgeable on DNP because I've never felt it was worth the risks. I don't believe dehydration is the reason it kills you otherwise it would be very safe considering drinking water isn't some special trick. Any yahoo can pop pills and chug water. Clearly its not that simple. I do believe it raises core temps and that is why you die regardless of water intake.
> 
> I'm sure the stuff works great when used properly however I don't think its safe or worth the risks. I'd rather eat less food for a month than risk my life to get the same results in a week. You can't compare the dangers of DNP to anything except maybe insulin use. If you accidently shoot an extra 100mg of test or any other AAS you run little risk for anything to go seriously wrong. The same can't be said for DNP....and my insulin reference isn't even that accurate because you can totally keep close watch on blood sugar levels by testing it. Can't really determine your DNP levels or how much more you can tolerate.




Ok.  You're not that knowledgeable but you think it has to do with core temp?  Is that right?

Insulin is much more dangerous than a low dose DNP, you can't even compare the two.

Keeping the dose reasonable is the key.  Knowing the specifics of the drug, how it works, the half life and how and when to use it are all things that should be understood before using it.

Do you have any studies to reference to your claim?

I'll post up a great thread from a different board that is loaded with medical studies as well as the DNP "expert" as well.  It might help you understand how it works and why it works.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Apr 17, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Very interesting!!! Never heard of it till now...Gonna do some research on that for sure...



If you haven't heard of it today, lots of research is still needed. But as xyz said. When used properly, dnp is amazing. Simply just amazing. Be very careful though. Check your source thoroughly, and verify what type dnp it is. A mistake could cause serious complications. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 17, 2013)

XYZ said:


> He was most likely using it with diueritcs and running too high of a dose.  He obvioulsy didn't know what he was doing because you drop that at least 12-14 days before a contest.
> 
> I respect the fact that you don't want to use it, but others who claim it "does this and does that" just from silly bro science don't know sh*t and are just repeating what has been stated a thousand times.
> 
> ...



Idk the dose? I moved out of Cali when he was in prep. I'm not offended by this post at all man. He was using diuretics and he didn't listen to his body when he started to get really ill from it.. All I know is I've been around NPC/IFBB etc and very few competitors use it in conjunction with AAS/ diuretics PE's .. They all say its to dangerous and cramping is always an issue when 4 weeks out--for me! This is a great thread and I appreciate everybody and their opinions


----------



## pieguy (Apr 17, 2013)

He screwed up. You don't use dnp while you're running [FONT=arial, sans-serif]heavy diuretics and DNP is not for 3-4 weeks up to the competition unless you mistimed your prep. You don't listen to your body, you die, and blaming DNP for it is incredibly stupid. Most people die from over usage of diuretics these days or high rbc/hematocrit, not from things like DNP.[/FONT]


----------



## XYZ (Apr 17, 2013)

what to take with DNP

This is a really good thread.


----------



## pieguy (Apr 17, 2013)

How did I know you were going to link conciliator lol.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Ok.  You're not that knowledgeable but you think it has to do with core temp?  Is that right?
> 
> Insulin is much more dangerous than a low dose DNP, you can't even compare the two.
> 
> ...




I say I know little about it and that is just being honest. Obviously an OD doesn't cause dehydration...otherwise nobody would OD...they would just drink more. Dehydration doesn't happen without the water being lose...pee...sweat...the shits...I just don't believe that an OD of DNP causes dehydration. Maybe if you're dehydrated on DNP you're at more risk, but I believe it has to do with body core temp not dehydration when talking DNP overdose. I am not factoring in anything other than the OD of the DNP.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 17, 2013)

XYZ said:


> The best use for it is after a bulk, or a cutter.  Once the cutter is done and you have a week off of "dieting" you'll want to get the edge back, 1 week of DNP will put you right on point while eating poptarts, fig newtons, bagels and bread.
> 
> 3-4.5lbs of fatloss in a week is not uncommon on low doses.
> 
> Obviously, I am pro DNP.


Ur really into figs aren't u


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree, as with most things, moderate doses will yield the most sustainable results.
Up the dosage, and you risk death...or stay with 200-400mg and you should be fine, from the looks of it.  
I'm not a fatty by any means, just want to shed a few in a short period of time for my job.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I say I know little about it and that is just being honest. Obviously an OD doesn't cause dehydration...otherwise nobody would OD...they would just drink more. Dehydration doesn't happen without the water being lose...pee...sweat...the shits...I just don't believe that an OD of DNP causes dehydration. Maybe if you're dehydrated on DNP you're at more risk, but I believe it has to do with body core temp not dehydration when talking DNP overdose. I am not factoring in anything other than the OD of the DNP.



I think we are confusing one another.

I am stating that most deaths from DNP use are from a combination of high doses, alcohol and or rec. drug use and lack of hydration.

I think you're getting hung up on the hydration part and only the hydration part, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ur really into figs aren't u





They are an excellent source for carb loading.  11g per "cookie" and I can easily take down 2-3 containers in a day.  When you're trying to push for 1500g of carbs in a single day it makes things a lot easier.

Using them with DNP is also good because they are a simple carb and the sugar and white flour used gets burned up really quick from the DNP.  You'll feel the heat from it very quick.  Others state they like to use full sugared soda (Coke, Pepsi) but the high fructose corn syrup is questionable in my mind.  They do make a natural sugared one that could be a good option, but honestly I've never tried it.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2013)

pieguy said:


> How did I know you were going to link conciliator lol.



Because he is the man when it comes to DNP, studies and knowledge.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ur really into figs aren't u



fig netwons are fucking awesome. fruit and cake... dont mind if I do.


----------



## Wrekem (Apr 18, 2013)

absolutely love dnp. low dose long duration is amazing. hit the 500mg mark for two days once and was sweating sitting in ruby tuesdays like i was in a medium pace cardio session. some people dont mind that dose or feeling, i could care less for it. use it in conjuction with prep, so tren and prop and anavar at the moment with 125mg of dnp ED. i had about 23 tabs left over so ima just run through them, take them every 24hrs to allow a little build up.

learn what to do, and you cant go wrong. take 1000mg like a girl who died from it over seas, and suffer the consequence. you cant fix stupid.


----------



## s2h (Apr 18, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Idk the dose? I moved out of Cali when he was in prep. I'm not offended by this post at all man. He was using diuretics and he didn't listen to his body when he started to get really ill from it.. All I know is I've been around NPC/IFBB etc and very few competitors use it in conjunction with AAS/ diuretics PE's .. They all say its to dangerous and cramping is always an issue when 4 weeks out--for me! This is a great thread and I appreciate everybody and their opinions



very few admit to using it...dnp is a mainstay with almost all of the elite level bb's and even below that..just like slin its kinda a sore subject and not one many will discuss openly..the common practice is to blast dnp for 5-7 days at the start of ones prep..so 2-3 blasts in a 4-5 week window..once you get within 10 weeks or so most drop it..its kinda like a kick start oral..gets the ball rolling quick..XYZ covered it all about using it and what it does..he is correct in his posts..

i always find it funny when people who will run 2g's of gear..gobble clen like there skittles..pound cytomel for months..and find slin to be safe..will talk down about dnp..is any of it really safe in the short or long term??


----------



## Wrekem (Apr 18, 2013)

many say its a staple with George Farrah's clients from what you can find online. either that or its speculations of certain comments he makes like how he limits cardio to very little and maintaining high carbs.


----------



## s2h (Apr 18, 2013)

Wrekem said:


> many say its a staple with George Farrah's clients from what you can find online. either that or its speculations of certain comments he makes like how he limits cardio to very little and maintaining high carbs.



im not sure about the Farah and dnp thing..i know 3 guys that have used Farah and none of them used dnp or was it even suggested..granted they weren't pro's but all 3 where doing national level shows and exp bb's...could be a rumor..maybe not..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I think we are confusing one another.
> 
> I am stating that most deaths from DNP use are from a combination of high doses, alcohol and or rec. drug use and lack of hydration.
> 
> I think you're getting hung up on the hydration part and only the hydration part, but maybe I am wrong.



I am only talking effects of DNP in a dose that is too much. No combo drug effects etc.. DNP alone is deadly and IMO its not because you didn't drink enough water.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 19, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I am only talking effects of DNP in a dose that is too much. No combo drug effects etc.. DNP alone is deadly and IMO its not because you didn't drink enough water.



Define too much?  

Everyone has a different tolerance.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 19, 2013)

^^ I agree.. It's deadly by itself. I talked to a friend that was training my friend who passed on it and he was NOT taking elicit drugs or diuretics. But IMO, if you take it, you like it, it doesn't make you feel sick, you're not getting dehydrated or depleting the fascia to the point of organ failure, then it's totally fine -- if it works for you? It's very dangerous for bro scientist though ...


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

If you can't get it done with AAS,  HGH, cardio, and a quality nutrition/hydration plan. maybe you're not doing something right, my 2 cents and To each his own...


----------



## XYZ (Apr 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> If you can't get it done with AAS,  HGH, cardio, and a quality nutrition/hydration plan. maybe you're not doing something right, my 2 cents and To each his own...



If you add a low dose of DNP to your equation, it speeds up the process.  GH is over-rated in my opinion.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is my opinion on DNP (not that anyone cares):

The problem I have with guys who keep stating they would never do it and it's for the lazy person.  How do you know if you've never tried it?  How do you know what it is really like?  How do you know the effects it will or won't have?  Tell me HOW you know.

The problem is you read something and then all of a sudden, it must be true because it's on "xyz website" and they say it's like this so it must be true.  Not all of the guys think this way but a majority of them do.

I am pro DNP.  I have seen first hand how it works and know how to use it and when to use it and how long to use it.  I have run countless cycles of it and have never had issues, after numerous counts of bloodwork to prove it.

Show me any study you can find that shows using a low dose for 1-2 weeks 3-4 times a year is bad.  I'll show you countless studies that were done that will prove you wrong, or put doubt into your claims.

If you don't like it and will never use it, fine that's your opinion, I can respect that.  If you're talking out your ass about something you have never used and are telling me how bad it is, BACK IT UP WITH STUDIES, NOT BROLOGY.

Bottom line:  Unless you're going to post up studies and first hand experience, kindly STFU because you're just repeating something that you read without any first hand experience.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Define too much?
> 
> Everyone has a different tolerance.



EXACTLY my point bro. Everyone has a different tolerance, but the issue is that DNP kills you if you take too much. How much is too much? Like you said that varies person to person. If you take too much DNP chugging water isn't going to stop you from burning up. You only OD on DNP once in your life. There is nothing even a hospital can do in a DNP overdose scenario to save your life. That to me is some scary shit that I want nothing to do with. I'd rather eat an 800 calorie per day diet for a couple weeks while taking some AAS before taking something that might kill me if I don't guess correctly where my limits are.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 19, 2013)

I respect your take XYZ but I disagree that (not you per say) but most of the people who take it try and cut corners and are predominantly lazy people! If you can't get shredded in 16 weeks without using DNP then your flat out lazy! I've been competing off and on for 25 years and ALL my colleges say to stay the fuck away? But again, different strokes for different folkes! Out of all the DNP logs I've seen on this board, most all tap out after a short time anyway ...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I respect your take XYZ but I disagree that (not you per say) but most of the people who take it try and cut corners and are predominantly lazy people! If you can't get shredded in 16 weeks without using DNP then your flat out lazy! I've been competing off and on for 25 years and ALL my colleges say to stay the fuck away? But again, different strokes for different folkes! Out of all the DNP logs I've seen on this board, most all tap out after a short time anyway ...



I couldn't agree more..but I also still view dnp as a poison that I will never put in my body.  There are many ways to reach your goals, and in my humble opinion, dnp shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## pieguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Holy shit people on this board are so uninformed. Jees. You are damn stupid if you're worried about 250mg of crystal DNP, which rips through fat. If you're stupid enough to take 1000g a day, then you deserve to die and AAS isn't for you. Next you're probably going to say insulin is super dangerous and very unreliable or something. 

DNP at a low manageable dose is more effective, and has less sides than every other good fat burner, except HGH, which is extremely expensive (and not even that effective). Most tools who take clen don't even know the damage it does to your heart, yet still preach it like gospel. 

There is nothing dangerous about DNP, period. If you think it's dangerous, you don't know how to use it and you're an idiot. Anybody who has died from it is also either an idiot, or took way too many things he shouldn't have and paid the price.

The overwhelming thought process I see on this board is DNP is cutting corners. Is it also cutting corners to use a power saw instead of a hand saw on a wood working project? Or are you just being stupid for not using the effective tools available? 

Soon as I read DNP is a poison, a little light goes on in my mind that flashes misinformed/ignorant.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 19, 2013)

pieguy said:


> Holy shit people on this board are so uninformed. Jees. You are damn stupid if you're worried about 250mg of crystal DNP, which rips through fat. If you're stupid enough to take 1000g a day, then you deserve to die and AAS isn't for you. Next you're probably going to say insulin is super dangerous and very unreliable or something.
> 
> DNP at a low manageable dose is more effective, and has less sides than every other good fat burner, except HGH, which is extremely expensive (and not even that effective). Most tools who take clen don't even know the damage it does to your heart, yet still preach it like gospel.
> 
> ...




I don't know about you guy but calling people" idiots" and "uninformed" is a bit condescending and fucking straight out rude!
I have respect for the people I disagree with--it's called a conversation!!- even if you agree to disagree.


----------



## pieguy (Apr 19, 2013)

You disagree cause you have no idea wth you're talking about. Read up about a topic and understand fully before you spread misinformation. There's no point in a conversation when somebody participating is clueless.

Don't even bother adding to a conversation you have done no research about unless you're asking a question.


_This demonstrates that you have no understanding of the history of the drug. Well over 100,000 people took DNP for weight loss in prescription and OTC preparations in the 1930's. Someone didn't just come up with "the bright idea to ingest" it. Before this, it was studied clinically by Cutting at Stanford's Department of Medicine and by Tainter at Stanford's Department of Pharmacology.

DNP has properties that make it a versatile chemical. But the fact that it has so many uses has nothing to do with the facts about its safety. If it was used to prevent termites from eating railroad ties, what difference does it make when the human research shows that it's *not hepatotoxic*? You cannot say that its other uses logically entail that it is not intended for human use. Nature does not dictate what the drug is intended for, humans do. We can appropriate it for human use if we choose to do so, regardless of the other things we use it for. Were you aware that one of the first things that dinitronapthol was used for was a yellow food dye? In the late nineteenth century it was called "Martius Yellow" and was used to color products like pastries and macaroni so that they would appear rich in eggs. It was later found to accelerate cellular respiration and discontinued for this purpose._


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2013)

pieguy..... DNP is not safe for human consumption....the stuff its used for today is not even remotely related to human consumption. It is poison and it can kill you if you take too much and individual tolerances can greatly vary. There is nothing false about what I just said. It was only used as a fat burner back in the 30's for a very short time because people were dying from it.... it can cause cataracts, organ failure, blood disorders, skin issues....you can search all over the internet about what it can do for you...death is listed in all of them but websites trying to sell it to you or claim its fame to burning fat. There is no real medical use for it and its not safe to consume. I can't say it doesn't work to burn fat. However I can say without being a liar that its not safe, its not advised by any medical anything to be consumed, and its potentially lethal to ingest.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 19, 2013)

pieguy said:


> You disagree cause you have no idea wth you're talking about. Read up about a topic and understand fully before you spread misinformation. There's no point in a conversation when somebody participating is clueless.
> 
> Don't even bother adding to a conversation you have done no research about unless you're asking a question.
> 
> ...



pie guy, I disagree, that doesn't make me clueless at the least -- and nobody has true case-study when you can cut copy and paste like you did..So it's pointless you're right professor..


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

what is dnp - Google Search

We all have arbitrary lines in the sand box of life, just because yours is in a different place than someone else's doesn't make the other guy a fool or stupid.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 19, 2013)

Simply put,every chemical or compound is dangerous if not used properly and the needed precautions taken when using them. I respect everyones opinion whether i agree or disagree . If you feel dnp is not safe,dont use it. Freewill my friends. This topic always gets ugly but we must respect eachother and their opinions as long as they are presented in a tactful manner that is.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2013)

I coul read xyz and hypo posts all day we are lucky to have guys like this helping us out. No bullshit real world experience helps all of us


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2013)

I didn't realize how ignorant and uninformed we were her at IM. Glad we got this out on the table so you could enlighten us.


----------



## Wrekem (Apr 19, 2013)

id say bottom line, for someone who uses AAS of any sort. clen, injections, orals, or someone who uses peptides, t3, whatever, it is all a shortcut. why is dnp for lazy people and held at a different standard than any other shortcut for a goal? its just being hypocritical. its a poison, sure. which will deter some people from using it. for those who choose to try it, so be it. but for those who wont use it, tend to come off the EXACT SAME as a natural lifter who dispises AAS use. which i know those guys can relate to, cuz even i hate keeping my mouth shut listening to those do-gooder natural scrawny lifters say steroids make everything so much easier.

but seriously...who is anyone to judge when it comes to THIS FUCKING WEBSITE of all places.

if you cant get big off the steroid doses, DO MORE! after you do that, add HGH and IGF-1. after that, add Humalog and you got the best stack to help become a pro!....but when you cut, dont ever use dnp...that shits dangerous...


gtfo...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just to clarify I have only expressed my lack of interest in using it due to my own feelings. I could give two fucks if you all take DNP and if it is the cats meow for you even better! I never said DNP is for lazy people either. I do believe its not required to get shredded and many people prove that to be true. Additionally I do not think DNP is comparable to the use of AAS in terms of getting an advantage. People take AAS to exceed their natural potential. Nobody needs DNP to get leaner than what is possible if they diet down correctly. DNP is a tool but not something to gets you to a point beyond what you can get without it. The growth people get with AAS isn't just about faster, its about being larger than what would otherwise be possible.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

It's fine to disagree or agree, you just have to keep the thread clean and not insult people.  If not we're going to have to close the thread and start handing out warnings and infractions.  Thanks guys.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I couldn't agree more..but I also still view dnp as a poison that I will never put in my body.  There are many ways to reach your goals, and in my humble opinion, dnp shouldn't be one of them.



You think tren is any better for you?  At least there are studies done with DNP in human use, where are the studies done with tren...........that's right there are none because it's not made for humans.

The average guy can read studies on the effects of DNP and not tren but will shoot tren without having any type os data to back it up?  THAT is what is scary and stupid.

Say what you want about DNP, but at least I can go somewhere and find some type of human data on it, can't say the same for tren and how many guys abuse tren?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I respect your take XYZ but I disagree that (not you per say) but most of the people who take it try and cut corners and are predominantly lazy people! If you can't get shredded in 16 weeks without using DNP then your flat out lazy! I've been competing off and on for 25 years and ALL my colleges say to stay the fuck away? But again, different strokes for different folkes! Out of all the DNP logs I've seen on this board, most all tap out after a short time anyway ...



If you know what you're doing, it should take no more than 12 weeks to get peeled, that being said, like all things some guys will cut corners and use drugs as a crutch.  Look at how many guys have a crap diet and just add more tren to make up the difference.

Agreed, that almost anyone who starts legit DNP and puts a log down end up jumping ship within a few days and complain about it.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I didn't realize how ignorant and uninformed we were her at IM. Glad we got this out on the table so you could enlighten us.



I don't know what you're trying to get at here but I'm just providing information on first hand use so others can make their own decision.  I don't think I (or anyone else for that matter) called you ignorant or uninformed, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Just to clarify I have only expressed my lack of interest in using it due to my own feelings. I could give two fucks if you all take DNP and if it is the cats meow for you even better! I never said DNP is for lazy people either. *I do believe its not required to get shredded* and many people prove that to be true. Additionally I do not think DNP is comparable to the use of AAS in terms of getting an advantage. People take AAS to exceed their natural potential. Nobody needs DNP to get leaner than what is possible if they diet down correctly. DNP is a tool but not something to gets you to a point beyond what you can get without it. The growth people get with AAS isn't just about faster, its about being larger than what would otherwise be possible.



No it's not but then how is it different from T3, clen, OTC fat burners and ECA?  Bottom line?  ALL of them help with the process, but without the correct diet, cardio and AAS they are all useless.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 22, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I don't know what you're trying to get at here but I'm just providing information on first hand use so others can make their own decision.  I don't think I (or anyone else for that matter) called you ignorant or uninformed, correct me if I'm wrong.



Wasn't you..somebody else...we're good brother...I've always appreciated and respect you opinions and info.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

live the let go life brothers


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

^^It's a discussion, not a battle.  

If anyone learns anything from this thread it's a good thing.  We are just bringing up different aspects of things, it's not the same thing being stated over and over again.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 22, 2013)

mucho respeto senor

Google Translate


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 22, 2013)

XYZ said:


> No it's not but then how is it different from T3, clen, OTC fat burners and ECA?  Bottom line?  ALL of them help with the process, but without the correct diet, cardio and AAS they are all useless.



Its different because T3, clen, and OTC fat burners are less likely to cause you to drop dead. Training on AAS does give a huge edge in fat loss compared to natural. Its not unheard of to put on muscle with AAS while at a calorie deficit. That is how people get lean and larger and people call them out on using AAS. Granted this is typical in users that are not at their natural potential and taking AAS. Obviously diet is the ticket. People take all the clen, T3, and OTC stuff and abuse the hell out of it to drop weight because they can't diet. DNP is a dangerous shortcut for MOST people because they are not informed, and DNP is a very dangerous chemical. If it wasn't seriously dangerous you'd be finding clinics that put patients on it for extreme fat loss and charge an arm and a leg for it. Clinics will give you test, deca, t3, GH, HCG...the list goes on. But nobody is touching DNP with a ten foot pole. The way I see it if it reasonably safe and being as effective as it is some place would be cashing in on this crap. I don't doubt its anything short of amazing when used correctly but I can't just pretend the risks are not as extreme as the results.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 23, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Its different because T3, clen, and OTC fat burners are less likely to cause you to drop dead. Training on AAS does give a huge edge in fat loss compared to natural. Its not unheard of to put on muscle with AAS while at a calorie deficit. That is how people get lean and larger and people call them out on using AAS. Granted this is typical in users that are not at their natural potential and taking AAS. Obviously diet is the ticket. People take all the clen, T3, and OTC stuff and abuse the hell out of it to drop weight because they can't diet. DNP is a dangerous shortcut for MOST people because they are not informed, and DNP is a very dangerous chemical. If it wasn't seriously dangerous you'd be finding clinics that put patients on it for extreme fat loss and charge an arm and a leg for it. Clinics will give you test, deca, t3, GH, HCG...the list goes on. But nobody is touching DNP with a ten foot pole. The way I see it if it reasonably safe and being as effective as it is some place would be cashing in on this crap. I don't doubt its anything short of amazing when used correctly but I can't just pretend the risks are not as extreme as the results.



With all due respect, you are HIGHLY misinformed.

First, DNP was banned by the FDA back in the 1930's so it is and would be totally impossible for anyone to "cash in" on it at all.  This makes your total argument null and void.

Clen, in certain doses leads to defective heart valves and a host of other issues, so to state that it is less likely to cause someone to drop dead is a misconception to say the least.  Go over to Elite Fitness and read about a guy named 8&20 or Guardian.  He dropped dead from using clen.  I don't see how a low dose of DNP would have been a worse alternate.

T3 is catabolic at high enough doses so that in itself is enough to use something different.

The bottom line is there is risk in everything you do and use, dosing, timing and length of use play the biggest factors in how the chemical will respond.

You still have yet to post one study on your opinion, and judging by your response here it might be a really good idea to read up on DNP seeing that you have absolutely no idea about it.  You're going off of bro-science, not facts.  If you knew ANYTHING about DNP you would know it was banned over 80 years ago, a simple google search would give you that information.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2013)

XYZ said:


> With all due respect, you are HIGHLY misinformed.
> 
> First, DNP was banned by the FDA back in the 1930's so it is and would be totally impossible for anyone to "cash in" on it at all.  This makes your total argument null and void.
> 
> ...



I am well aware that it has been banned. It wasn't on the market long and probably for good reason. Sure clen can kill you and cause all kinds of heart problems. I don't think clen is a great drug either, however it is a drug not a chemical used to paint yellow lines on roads.  If I'm not mistaken most people order their clen from outside of the US because its not sold here due to its long lasting effects and potential for health complications.


----------



## twotree (Apr 26, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I am well aware that it has been banned. It wasn't on the market long and probably for good reason. Sure clen can kill you and cause all kinds of heart problems. I don't think clen is a great drug either, however it is a drug not a chemical used to paint yellow lines on roads.  If I'm not mistaken most people order their clen from outside of the US because its not sold here due to its long lasting effects and potential for health complications.


The research clen I use for my rats comes from the 50 nifty.


----------



## s2h (Apr 26, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I am well aware that it has been banned. It wasn't on the market long and probably for good reason. Sure clen can kill you and cause all kinds of heart problems. I don't think clen is a great drug either, however it is a drug not a chemical used to paint yellow lines on roads.  If I'm not mistaken most people order their clen from outside of the US because its not sold here due to its long lasting effects and potential for health complications.



clen is not a FDA approved drug in the US because the FDA has the exact same drug approved in albuterol..only difference is the half life of the two..and that albuterol has been shown in trails to have less effect on the heart then clen when kept within the prescribing guidelines..idk many bb's that stay within FDA approved dosing protocols..so there isnt allot of difference when it is being abused..

the real issue is abuse or uneducated use of anything..too much of anything OTC or script can lead to problems..5 years ago i had to go visit a  guy in the emergency room because he was having a heart attack between the morning and night show..he was popping 200-300mcg of clen ed at that point..so anything is bad when abused or used incorrectly..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> clen is not a FDA approved drug in the US because the FDA has the exact same drug approved in albuterol..only difference is the half life of the two..and that albuterol has been shown in trails to have less effect on the heart then clen when kept within the prescribing guidelines..idk many bb's that stay within FDA approved dosing protocols..so there isnt allot of difference when it is being abused..
> 
> the real issue is abuse or uneducated use of anything..too much of anything OTC or script can lead to problems..5 years ago i had to go visit a  guy in the emergency room because he was having a heart attack between the morning and night show..he was popping 200-300mcg of clen ed at that point..so anything is bad when abused or used incorrectly..



I didn't go into the albuterol thing being the same as clen but shorter acting. I am aware of that as well. I have used albuterol for chest colds when I need to breath better. It does raise my heart rate and I can't imagine taking that for the purpose of losing fat while trying to workout with my heart beating like that. Personally I hate feeling my heart beating I'd rather not even know its happening. Probably something to do with my anxiety issues. With all that can be done while on AAS and a low calorie diet I just cannot justify using any cutting agent like DNP, Clen, or even T3. My thyroid works pretty well and don't want to risk shutting that down. AAS shut my natural test production hardcore so I don't want to risk the same happening to thyroid by abusing meds I don't really need.

I'm all for people taking anything they want. Its their bodies and who am I to say no. I am just voicing my own opinions on this stuff but certainly not passing judgment on anyone. If I felt super confident that I could melt BF off with DNP without the risks I worry about I'd be all over that shit. Its all about your personal level of comfort with anything you decide to put into your body.


----------



## Aziz101 (May 14, 2014)

Hello XYZ, I realize this is an older forum post, and just wanted to say you seem very knowledgeable on Dnp and how to run it for optimal results while keeping sides down, I was wondering if you can Pm me as I am looking for someone experienced to show me how to use it to get peeled for a show eating the macros that you stated carbs 55% Pro 45% and trace fats. Also curious to know about COMPLETE SUPPLEMENTATION FOR AN OPTIMAL CYCLE. I dont want to miss out on anything necessary to run with Dnp. Would love it if you can Pm me and we can work something out. Cheers !


----------

